# Gotta be honest...



## ltppowell (Dec 21, 2015)

In the Sabine Lake area fish are everywhere right now, but not concentrated anywhere. From I10 to the short rigs, the north end flats to the jetties, water conditions are perfect and baitfish are everywhere. I can not ever recall seeing the fish so scattered. It's been pretty common the last couple of weeks to fish for hours with little action then BAM, catch fish for thirty minutes, then off again. The good news is that you will catch fish consistently if you can stand the heat, have patience on the tide and hammer 'em out. We need some shrimp...


----------

